# Outdoorsman Club?



## firemanlimo (Oct 3, 2007)

I wasn't quite sure where to put this, but I figured this might be a good start. Are there any clubs out there for the outdoorsman? I am interested in such things as: Primitive survival skills, camping, fishing, hunting, adventure, kayaking, etc. I find that now with career (Firefighter), wife, kids, etc I have very little time for doing the things that interest me. I figured if there was a club out there that was runs scheduled events, adventures, and nature outings that it would be easier to fit into my hectic schedule. If there is none there should definetley be. I have to imagine there are a lot of guys out there in my position. Please let me know on any clubs and/or your thoughts. Thanks and God bless...Limo


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

This is it!!Or GCFC, or this one http://backwoods2bluewater.com/forum.php!


----------



## firemanlimo (Oct 3, 2007)

I was wondering about a club not a forum. But thanks for the reply.


----------



## firemanlimo (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone, any thoughts?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

nope


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Prfa*

I asked this question before.

There used to be a club called the Pensacola Recreational Fisherman Association(PRFA) but don't know i fit's still active or not. C2


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boy Scouts?


----------



## firemanlimo (Oct 3, 2007)

If your intent is to make smart ass comments, please keep them to yourselves and don't waste my time. I thought it was an interesting idea that I had seen in Montana and Alaska and was sinply trying to find out 1. If there was something like that available here and 2. To find out if something like that would be interesting for the people in this area. 

Sorry for the rant but the "boy scouts" comment pissed me off.:thumbdown:


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Join a hunting club and you can do all of that.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wasnt being a smart ass, it just popped in my head, they do all those things and I have seen grown men that are boy scouts. So get over yourself.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

firemanlimo said:


> If your intent is to make smart ass comments, please keep them to yourselves ......


I thought that's what this forum was for


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Check with, I think the name is Outback Adventures, across from McGuire's. They are primarily into climbing, biking, back country outings etc. Don't be offended by the remark about Boy Scouts. The Scouts is a great program for adults as well as boys. I went through the Wood Badge training; not quite as difficult as Special Forces training, but grueling non-the-less.


----------



## firemanlimo (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks a ton for the inputs. 
P.S. Sorry "Splitline" for jumping on your case like that. I was not aware that adults did boy scouts. I thought you were just screwing with me.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

There used to be an outdoor club here that was in the Friday section of the PNJ. I don't think that they hunted but they did camp, hike, bike and did some boating. One member was into fly fishing. More active was the West Florida Canoe Club but I haven't heard anything about it since Old Sarge closed. I miss that store. The thing that I liked about the canoe club was that there was a phone number that you could call to find out who was going on canoe/kayak trips. It was important to me because of the logistics of getting the canoe in the water and then parking and getting back. I usually went solo and needed a ride back. There are probably some like minded people around here that might be interested if you started one.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

SHunter said:


> There used to be an outdoor club here that was in the Friday section of the PNJ. I don't think that they hunted but they did camp, hike, bike and did some boating. One member was into fly fishing. More active was the West Florida Canoe Club but I haven't heard anything about it since Old Sarge closed. I miss that store. The thing that I liked about the canoe club was that there was a phone number that you could call to find out who was going on canoe/kayak trips. It was important to me because of the logistics of getting the canoe in the water and then parking and getting back. I usually went solo and needed a ride back. There are probably some like minded people around here that might be interested if you started one.


http://www.clubkayak.com/wfckc/

West Florida Canoe Club is still around. I used to be a member a few years back before I sold my kayak. Very active and very friendly group still


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Almost joined this one when I had my kayak, probably will once I get a new kayak!

http://www.floridapaddlingtrails.com/services.asp?profile=511


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I was a member about 10 years ago and you are right. At that time West Florida Canoe CLub had a very active membership. I wondered what would happen when Old Sarge closed its doors. The guy who worked at the store and his wife were very active in the club. I just haven't heard anything about it lately. For any paddlers this is a good group.


----------



## firemanlimo (Oct 3, 2007)

I just wanted to bump this since it's been over a year since I posted it to see if there were any new ideas or thoughts. I am less interested in the kayaking being the primary object more the primitive skills, camping, hunting, adventure, etc. Also I live in Crestview so I am trying to find something more around my area rather than Pensacola. Happy New Year!

Original:
I wasn't quite sure where to put this, but I figured this might be a good start. Are there any clubs out there for the outdoorsman? I am interested in such things as: Primitive survival skills, camping, fishing, hunting, adventure, kayaking, etc. I find that now with career (Firefighter), wife, kids, etc I have very little time for doing the things that interest me. I figured if there was a club out there that was runs scheduled events, adventures, and nature outings that it would be easier to fit into my hectic schedule. If there is none there should definetley be. I have to imagine there are a lot of guys out there in my position. Please let me know on any clubs and/or your thoughts. Thanks and God bless...Limo


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

SHunter said:


> I was a member about 10 years ago and you are right. At that time West Florida Canoe CLub had a very active membership. I wondered what would happen when Old Sarge closed its doors. The guy who worked at the store and his wife were very active in the club. I just haven't heard anything about it lately. For any paddlers this is a good group.


just in case you didn't know, Sid Timmons was the owner of Old Sarges and he died a few months ago.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Could always join the army or marines... You will get plenty of camping and survival skills with them


----------



## firemanlimo (Oct 3, 2007)

fisheye48- Been there , done that. Now its time to do it just recreationally. Thanks though smartass.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

firemanlimo said:


> fisheye48- Been there , done that. Now its time to do it just recreationally. Thanks though smartass.


You asked for suggestions didn't you?? And plus if you have been there and done that why do you need to learn it all again? Why not ask your buddies to go camp, hike and all the other fun stuff


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Back to the Boy Scouts. I think if you were to contact one or more troops in your area you may find what you are looking for in being a leader and helping train kids to learn more aobut the outdoors. I can say this after spending 18 years as a Scout Master. I took my kids ages 11-18 on various trips including survival training for up to 5 days. I dont know how old you are but, I think teaching young men to grow up and learn more about the outdoors is very rewarding. More men need to mentor young men today. Good luck in finding what you are looking for. :thumbsup:


----------



## firemanlimo (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks daniel9829 I think I will do that. I have survival training though the military s.e.r.e. program (I flew on rescue helicopters I was not a s.e.r.e. specialist) so I think I could offer a lot to the kids. I am 35 and a father of 2 girls (my girls are scouts but their troop doesn't do much for outdoor activities here). Anyways thanks for the suggestion and a realistic answer.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*outdoor club*



jspooney said:


> just in case you didn't know, Sid Timmons was the owner of Old Sarges and he died a few months ago.


I didn't know that Mr. Timmons had passed. There was a middle aged couple there who did classes. Her name was Susan and she did competition in synchronized canoeing. Does anyone know what happened to them?

Maybe an outdoor group could do a preliminary meeting over in Okaloosa and start a club of like minded sports folks. Pick a centralized restaurant and put an ad in the weekender and see who shows. Those can be the charter members.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

fireman, why not start your own group. If it's something that meets locally, and you have planned events, i am sure you could find enough guys off of here to make it worth while. I for one would attend. Just a thought.


----------

